# My biggest snook



## Madsnooker (Apr 12, 2011)

Since I posted a recent snook trip I thought I would provide a pic of my biggest snook to date. 

My biggest is 31# caught in Charlotte Harbor under a boat in a residential canal. I have provided the pics. I have hooked a couple over the years bigger including one I'm very confident would have broken the state record. I have caught many tarpon over the years and I know what a 50#tarpon looks like so my estimate of the big snook lost years ago was pretty reliable. I know, just a typical fish story!!! 

Also, the state record in FL. is 44# but in he pic is a young man that caught one estimated at over 50#. He caught it down in Ft. Pierce inlet from the shore. He was standing on the rocks in the background and a local guide saw the action so he puled his boat up and let the boy jump on and then landed this monster from his boat. Absolute giant!!!


----------



## Nitro (Apr 12, 2011)

Toads - both of them!!!!!!!!!!

I love me some Snook. My favorite place has been Tampa Bay, but that is changing...

Congrats on a great fish!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 12, 2011)

That is a beast! Congrats.


----------



## julian faedo (Apr 12, 2011)

those are some nice snook's


----------



## HALOJmpr (Apr 12, 2011)

Man I really miss Charlotte Harbor.  I lived there for 6 years on the water and it's one of the few places I've lived that I truly miss.  Awesome catches!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 13, 2011)

HALOJmpr said:


> Man I really miss Charlotte Harbor.  I lived there for 6 years on the water and it's one of the few places I've lived that I truly miss.  Awesome catches!



One of the best fisheries in the world if you ask me.


----------



## alphachief (Apr 13, 2011)

My wife and I recently decided that when our daughter goes off to college next year, we're gonna sell our house and buy a home on the water down there.  We'll rent a small place up here to tide us over to retirement and spend all the time we can down there.  I was born in Ft. Myers and can't wait to get back down that way.  I miss chasing those big snook, tarpon, redfish, trout...your's is a great one!


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow!!



fo real ....


----------



## Nitro (Apr 13, 2011)

alphachief said:


> My wife and I recently decided that when our daughter goes off to college next year, we're gonna sell our house and buy a home on the water down there.  We'll rent a small place up here to tide us over to retirement and spend all the time we can down there.  I was born in Ft. Myers and can't wait to get back down that way.  I miss chasing those big snook, tarpon, redfish, trout...your's is a great one!



Sounds like a great plan. Metro Atlanta is sliding into the abyss....crime, traffic, sprawl....

I am out of here soon myself..  Good Luck!!


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Apr 13, 2011)

alphachief said:


> My wife and I recently decided that when our daughter goes off to college next year, we're gonna sell our house and buy a home on the water down there.  We'll rent a small place up here to tide us over to retirement and spend all the time we can down there.  I was born in Ft. Myers and can't wait to get back down that way.  I miss chasing those big snook, tarpon, redfish, trout...your's is a great one!


Alpha,
Man I'd just pull an RV down here or something every spring. I'm telling you everything south of Lake City is becoming an unfit place to live. It would be politically incorrect to type that there are too many northeastern yankees coming down here ruining the little bit of southern flavor Florida has left, so I won't type that!! When my girls start their own lives we're moving north to get back in the south just as quick as I can manage it! I'd much rather live where I hunt and travel to fish!
Sorry Snooker. Didn't mean to get so off topic.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Apr 13, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> Since I posted a recent snook trip I thought I would provide a pic of my biggest snook to date.
> 
> My biggest is 31# caught in Charlotte Harbor under a boat in a residential canal. I have provided the pics. I have hooked a couple over the years bigger including one I'm very confident would have broken the state record. I have caught many tarpon over the years and I know what a 50#tarpon looks like so my estimate of the big snook lost years ago was pretty reliable. I know, just a typical fish story!!!
> 
> Also, the state record in FL. is 44# but in he pic is a young man that caught one estimated at over 50#. He caught it down in Ft. Pierce inlet from the shore. He was standing on the rocks in the background and a local guide saw the action so he puled his boat up and let the boy jump on and then landed this monster from his boat. Absolute giant!!!



Wow!! Great linesider Snooker. You got em dialed in man. Your avatar sure fits!

I know that kid. 
Let's just say he didn't deserve the luck to catch a fish like that. After the comment he made about my daughter on an open fishing forum my wife had to talk me out of beating the little jerk to a pulp!! He's got a filthy mouth on him and if his parents know what he's like they ought to be ashamed of themselves for allowing it!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 14, 2011)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Wow!! Great linesider Snooker. You got em dialed in man. Your avatar sure fits!
> 
> I know that kid.
> Let's just say he didn't deserve the luck to catch a fish like that. After the comment he made about my daughter on an open fishing forum my wife had to talk me out of beating the little jerk to a pulp!! He's got a filthy mouth on him and if his parents know what he's like they ought to be ashamed of themselves for allowing it!!



Wow, its a small world isn't it. I don't know him but just posted because of his catch. Sounds like he is not a nice kid however?


----------



## alphachief (Apr 14, 2011)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Alpha,
> Man I'd just pull an RV down here or something every spring. I'm telling you everything south of Lake City is becoming an unfit place to live. It would be politically incorrect to type that there are too many northeastern yankees coming down here ruining the little bit of southern flavor Florida has left, so I won't type that!! When my girls start their own lives we're moving north to get back in the south just as quick as I can manage it! I'd much rather live where I hunt and travel to fish!
> Sorry Snooker. Didn't mean to get so off topic.


 
Yeah, I hear ya.  Without a doubt, the Florida of my youth is long gone...just like my youth!


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 15, 2011)

Mighty fine catch,Snooker! Congrats!


----------



## HALOJmpr (Apr 16, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> One of the best fisheries in the world if you ask me.



IT really really is.  There's nothing like the mixed bags you can catch there.  You could be targeting one fish and catch just about anything and be thrilled.  I was fortunate to make friends with 2 guides there and they really got me set up and started.  I could catch fish off my dock or head out to the Passes and slay em too.I'm going to try to head back down this summer .... really wish I hadn't sold my Hewes.  I fish an uncles 14' skiff when I head back now and it's slooowwwwww.  Hard to make runs anywhere.  Sad that Charley ruined some of the spots I used to fish.  They'll come back though.  Keep posting the pics and keep my dreams alive


----------



## swamp hunter (Apr 17, 2011)

Fine Snook !!. Caught many myself, Many. Notice the Kids Fish is a Big Spawning Sow. That,s the Difference. You got a Lean Fish. Bout July/August She,d a been a double Hog .
Pullin a Snook that big from amoung the Pilins in kinda like Skydiving. You don,t know if Your gonna live or die
Good Job.


----------



## davedirt (Apr 17, 2011)

Those are two beasts,I have seen bigger but those big ones don't bite to ofthen. Fine fish for sure. If you have ever seen 2lb. mulllet run for there lives you know what I mean, it a site to see 100 of them like silver darts flying thru the air.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Apr 18, 2011)

davedirt said:


> Those are two beasts,I have seen bigger but those big ones don't bite to ofthen. Fine fish for sure. If you have ever seen 2lb. mulllet run for there lives you know what I mean, it a site to see 100 of them like silver darts flying thru the air.


Yep!
I've seen the back of Jupiter Inlet erupt with 2-3 pound mullet flying in the air for their lives many times. Then holes in the water the size of garbage can lids opening up when one of those big mullet hit the water!
The difference is I've seen those snook and Snooker CATCHES those snook!! You the man Snook!


----------

